# Positionierungsaufgabe mit S120 TIA Portal und CPU314



## Tschambolaia (6 Dezember 2014)

Guten Tag liebe Leute, so langsam bin ich am verzweifeln ich hoffe hier kann mir geholfen werden.
Ich möchte gerne einen Servomotor via FU S120 ansteuern der eine Positionieraufgabe erfüllen soll.
Dabei geht es nur um eine Achse also von Links nach Rechts, wenn möglich soll dieses dann noch mit einem HMI erweitert werden und verschiedenen Betriebsmodi möglich sein.

Die krux ist mit Step 7 und Starter läuft es nur ich würde es gerne via TIA Portal hinbekommen.

Nach Tagelangem forschen in den Siemens Unterlagen bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sooo sicher das dass überhaupt möglich ist mit meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten.
Wie gesagt:
TIA V12
Starter vorhanden 
FU S120
CPU 314 2 PN/DP

Hat hier jemand schonmal ähnliches gemacht und kann mir Tipps geben ?!
Bin wirklich über jegliche Hilfe dankbar, ich wär mittlerweile schon froh wenn ich mal sicher wüsste ob es möglich ist oder nicht und ob es von Siemens schon Bausteine dafür gibt.

Ich Danke euch im vorraus...


----------



## adiemus84 (7 Dezember 2014)

Servus,

V12 mit S120 geht nicht. S120 ist in Planung.


----------



## Tschambolaia (7 Dezember 2014)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> V12 mit S120 geht nicht. S120 ist in Planung.




Erstmal Danke für Ihre Hilfe.

Sind Sie sich da sicher ?!

Laut Unterlagen von Siemens sollte es möglich sein im Tia V12 die S Antriebe einzupflegen und quasi darüber dann das Starter Programm anzusteuern welches weiterhin dem Umrichter die Parameter zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich hätte auch TIA V13 zur Verfügung sehe da allerdings keinen Unterschied und im V12 habe ich schon die Antriebe eingepflegt via GSD Datei.

Ich hatte auch schon die CPU 314 mit dem Antrieb via Pofinet gekoppelt und zu beiden Kontakt. Allerdings springt die SPS auf Systemfehler sobald ich nur mal die Hardwarekonfiguration hochlade und deshalb wollte ich dann nicht weitermachen mit den Bausteinen.


----------



## adiemus84 (7 Dezember 2014)

Tschambolaia schrieb:


> Laut Unterlagen von Siemens sollte es möglich sein im Tia V12 die S Antriebe einzupflegen und quasi darüber dann das Starter Programm anzusteuern welches weiterhin dem Umrichter die Parameter zur Verfügung stellt.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dass Problem richtig verstanden habe. Geht es um die Integration des S120 in ein TIA-Projekt und die parametrierung über Startdrive oder geht es um die Ansteuerung eines S120 mit der oben genannten CPU mithilfe des TIA-Portals?

Wie schon geschrieben, ist es nicht möglich mit V12 und Startdrive einen S120 zu parametrieren.

Wenn man mithilfe des TIA-Portals und der CPU 314 einen S120 über Profinet ansteuern will, so sollte dies möglich sein. Zumindest weiß ich keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen soll. Die CPU muss natürlich vom TIA-Portal unterstützt werden.


----------



## Tschambolaia (7 Dezember 2014)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dass Problem richtig verstanden habe. Geht es um die Integration des S120 in ein TIA-Projekt und die parametrierung über Startdrive oder geht es um die Ansteuerung eines S120 mit der oben genannten CPU mithilfe des TIA-Portals?
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, ist es nicht möglich mit V12 und Startdrive einen S120 zu parametrieren.
> 
> Wenn man mithilfe des TIA-Portals und der CPU 314 einen S120 über Profinet ansteuern will, so sollte dies möglich sein. Zumindest weiß ich keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen soll. Die CPU muss natürlich vom TIA-Portal unterstützt werden.




Guten Tag,
genau, ich möchte den S120 via TIA-Portal programmieren und dann damit über Profinet den Umrichter ansteuern.

Da man im TIA keine S Antriebe mit Startdrive steuern kann gibt es von Siemens die Möglichkeit mit einer GSD Datei den S-Antrieb im TIA in die Hardware einzufügen und dann quasi damit die Parameter anzusteuern die vorher mit der STARTER Software auf dem Umrichter konfiguriert wurden.

Wie gesagt so lese ich das aus den Anleitungen von Siemens heraus.
Allerdings schaffe ich das momentan trotz umfassenden Anleitungen irgendwie noch nicht.


----------



## adiemus84 (7 Dezember 2014)

Dann bräuchten wir genauere Informationen wo es hängt.

Evtl. hilft auch google. Stichwort "getting started tia s120" erster Link. Anleitung ist zwar für die 1500 sollte aber in etwas abgewandelter form auch für die 314 gelten.


----------



## zako (7 Dezember 2014)

S120 im TIAP geht über GSD/GSDML
... folgend findest Du die DriveLib (kannst den FB283 (bekannt aus der "classic"- Welt) nehmen, ich würde aber den FB284 "SINA_POS" verwenden)
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568

Falls Du über die Standard- SFC´s kommunizieren willst, dann findest Du folgend SINAMICS G/S: Konfiguration von Standardtelegrammen im TIA Portal (also die UDT`s sind im TIAP einbindbar und man muss Sie nicht selbst schnitzen - aber wenn Du gleich mit FB284 arbeitest, dann bekommst ohnehin gleich den Instanz-DB mit entsprechender Struktur) - für alle anderen Telegramme ist das einfach nützlich:
http://support.automation.siemens.co...ew/de/82887493

Klartextmeldungen von Fehlertexten in WinCC TIA Portal geht auch:
http://support.automation.siemens.co...ew/de/77467239

Routing auf S120 in TIAP geht auch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/105784515

HMI- Direktzugriff auf G120/S120 geht auch im TIAP
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/97550333

Man muss halt den S120 über GSDML- File importieren und die Telegrammstruktur im STARTER- Projekt nachpinseln (es gibt sogar noch ein Script welches aus einem STARTER- Projekt heraus eine GSDML erstellt mit der Telegrammstruktur), aber viel mehr Einschränkungen sehe ich aber nicht. Und selbst die GSDML´s sind bereits vorinstalliert (zumindest bis FW4.6 - ansonsten aus dem Netz holen, bzw. von der CF runterziehen).


----------



## Tschambolaia (7 Dezember 2014)

Danke den Link, so eine Anleitung habe ich zwar schon allerdings ist es hier ein bisschen besser erklärt, werde das Morgen mal testen.

Im Moment habe ich zwei Lösungsansätze.

Und einer davon wäre es komplett alles im TIA zu programmieren mit folgenden Bausteinen von Siemens FB284, FB285, FB286 bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das geht.

Jetzt wollte ich eben den S Antrieb erstmal im TIA einfügen und habe dazu ganz normal die CPU als Gerät hinzugefügt und dann den Antrieb als Profinet Teilnehmer eingefügt und auch angeschlossen.

Danach wollte ich nur mal zum testen die Hardware reinladen und dann springt die CPU schon auf Systemfehler.


----------



## Tschambolaia (7 Dezember 2014)

zako schrieb:


> S120 im TIAP geht über GSD/GSDML
> ... folgend findest Du die DriveLib (kannst den FB283 (bekannt aus der "classic"- Welt) nehmen, ich würde aber den FB284 "SINA_POS" verwenden)
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank genau diese zwei Wege waren auch meine Ansätze, allerdings hänge ich in beiden fest da ich diese GSDML Datei auch nicht erstellt bekomme trotz Anleitungen von Siemens.
Naja ich werde Morgen nochmal testen und mich gegebenenfalls wieder hier melden.
Wäre es möglich das Sie mir diese Dive LIB für TIA V12 downloaden ?
Ich habe leider momentan noch nicht die Rechte dafür und warte da seid Tagen drauf.

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe ich bin schonmal froh das es möglich ist und hier auch Leute sind die sowas schon verwirklicht haben.


----------



## Tschambolaia (7 Dezember 2014)

Danke zako, genau diese 2 Wege waren auch meine Ansätze leider bin ich dann bei beiden hängen geblieben.
Die GSDML Datei bekomme ich nicht erstellt aber daran arbeite ich.

Die Möglichkeit mit den Bausteinen FB284, FB285, FB286 wäre mir allerdings lieber deswegen bin ich momentan mehr an diesem Weg dran.

Gibt es jemanden der diese Bausteine oder halt die Drive Lib besitzt für TIA V12 und mir diesen ordner evtl. Mailen könnte ?
Also natürlich nur wenn das legal ist.
Ich bin leider auf der Siemens Seite noch nicht berechtigt diese Lib herunterzuladen, anscheinend dauert das nach der Anmeldung ein paar Tage.

Schonmal gut das es hier Leute gibt die die Sache verwirklicht haben und sich auskennen.

Werde Morgen oder die Tage wieder berichten Danke euch erstmal.
Und wie gesagt wenn mir jemand diese Drive Lib (falls legal) Mailen könnte wäre das Super.


----------



## zako (7 Dezember 2014)

... hast Du den STARTDRIVE auch installiert (ich dachte, dass dann die DRIVELIB gleich mitinstalliert wird).

Ansonsten: Hast Du IP- Adresse und vor allem den Namen des Geräts (bei PROFINET- Kommunikation wichtig) zugewiesen/abgeglichen?
Die Telegrammstruktur stimmt - bitte mal die Screenshots in der Doku anschauen, nicht dass bei Dir noch eine Leerzeile drinn ist, oder irgendein Achstrenner fehlt.


----------



## UniMog (8 Dezember 2014)

Aha der Mann aus dem Siemens Forum....... hattest du nicht angeblich ein Step7 Classic Projekt was läuft ???? ...egal

1. Warum mit einer alten V12 arbeiten wenn man die V13 hat ????
2. Die aktuelle DribeLib. ist hier http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68034568


----------



## Tschambolaia (8 Dezember 2014)

@ UniMog 
Guten Tag, es geht ja nicht darum was ich hatte es geht darum was ich jetzt gerne hinbekommen würde, und da ist eben jetzt TIA anstelle von Step 7 angesagt.
Wie gesagt diese DriveLib habe ich schon gefunden allerdings fehlt mir momentan noch die Berechtigung seitens von Siemens das Ding herunterzuladen.

@zako 
Startdrive ist installiert da ist allerdings nur der FB283 drin, die anderen fehlen.
Namen und Ip-Adresse passen.
Telegrammstruktur ist so ein Punkt wo mir das wissen fehlt, ich habe den Umrichter eingefügt und danach DO-Servo auf den Steckplatz der möglich war, anschließend habe ich das Telegramm hinzugefügt also müsste das auch stimmen.


----------



## ChristophD (8 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

nein das dürfte nicht ganz stimmen.
Bei einem S120 hast du immer auch die CU als Kommunikationspartner drinne.
Je nach Konfiguration der Telegramreihenfolgen im SINAMICS kann die an beliebiger Stelle stehen.

Wenn du ein Lauffähiges Projekt hast dann übernimm doch von dort einfach die Telegramkonfiguration.
Für die SINAMICS projektierung kannst du ja komplett auf dem alten Stand bleiben ohne die neu anzufassen, da brauchst du im TIA nur die Telegrammschnittstelle 
mittels GSD so zu bauen wie im Classic und das war es schon, die Daten im Antrieb selber brauchst man da gar nicht anfassen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## UniMog (8 Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht hilft Dir mal ein Bildchen vom Aufbau

Bild 1 / Drehzahlgeregelte Achsen mit Active Line Modul (Einspeisung)




Bild 2 / Servo Achsen ohne Einspeisung weil ich die in der ersten CU320 schon hab.






Tschambolaia schrieb:


> @ UniMog
> Guten Tag, es geht ja nicht darum was ich hatte es geht darum was ich jetzt gerne hinbekommen würde, und da ist eben jetzt TIA anstelle von Step 7 angesagt.
> Wie gesagt diese DriveLib habe ich schon gefunden allerdings fehlt mir momentan noch die Berechtigung seitens von Siemens das Ding herunterzuladen.



Gib mir Deine Email als PN und ich sende Dir die Lib. 4.0 mit Beschreibungs PDF für V13


----------



## Tschambolaia (29 Dezember 2014)

So ich mal wieder, ich habe es nun mal mit TIA geschafft mein altes Projekt von Step 7 nachzubasteln und das lief auch soweit.
Habe vom Antrieb mit dem Script eine GSDML erstellt und genau diese im TIA importiert.

Jetzt würde ich gerne die Positionieraufgabe mit dem FB284 machen.
Ich bin nur momentan absolut ratlos wie ich mit den Ein und Ausgängen umgehen muss.

Ich habe eine Anleitung für die 3 Sinamics Bausteine die Hilft mir aber wenig weiter.

Kann mir jemand hier vllt. ein wenig unter die Arme greifen.
Eine kurze Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wie ich da vorgehen muss und welche Eingänge und Ausgänge am FB284 wie belegt werden müssen.

Ich hab auch noch das Problem das ich für das alte Projekt im Starter das Telegramm 12/7 verwendet habe also das Siemens Standardtelegramm 110.
Jetzt benötige ich aber ja das Telegramm 111 was ich aber im Starter nicht auswählen kann.
Ich habe den Servo als EPOS deklariert weil das laut "Google" bei vielen Leuten der Fehler ist die auch nicht 111 auswählen können.
Allerdings habe ich das Telegramm 111 immer noch nicht.

Danke euch !!


Achja
Falls jemand ein Beispielprojekt hat für TIA v12 SP1 oder TIA v13 oder auch eines wo im Starter der Antrieb 111 ist wäre ich demjenigen Super dankbar wenn er mir das zukommen lassen könnte, die von Siemens sind einfach schon viel zu umfangreich um da was zu verstehen.
Es muss ja einige Leute geben die schon mal den S120 via TIA und FB 284 in Betrieb genommen haben.


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2014)

... hast Du noch Firmware FW2.4 (2.5 ?) oder so?
Telegramm 111 wird schon seit Jahren vom STARTER unterstützt.


----------



## Tschambolaia (29 Dezember 2014)

2.5 soweit ich das beurteilen kann...


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2014)

... habe gerade mal nachgeschaut - in FW2.5 wird Tel 111 noch nicht unterstützt.

Also hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Mit dem SINAMICS kannst Du aufgrund der "Bico-/Konnektortechnik" beliebige Telegramme zusammenbauen (wird gerne gemacht, wenn man ein anderes Fabrikat austauscht und man in der SPS das alte Telegramm behalten will).
   Also mal im Listenhandbuch nachschauen, welche Verschaltungen wohin gehen.
2.) empfohlene Maßnahme: Firmwareupdate auf FW2.6.2


----------



## Tschambolaia (29 Dezember 2014)

Oke dann werde ich als erstes das Update machen, das sollte ja nicht so schwer sein


----------



## gravieren (29 Dezember 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... habe gerade mal nachgeschaut - in FW2.5 wird Tel 111 noch nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Also hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1.) Mit dem SINAMICS kannst Du aufgrund der "Bico-/Konnektortechnik" beliebige Telegramme zusammenbauen (wird gerne gemacht, wenn man ein anderes Fabrikat austauscht und man in der SPS das alte Telegramm behalten will).
> ...



FW2.6.2   ?

Redet ihr von der FW für einen S120  ?


http://support.automation.siemens.com/CH/view/de/68831755

Wo habe ich hier einen Denkfehler ?


----------



## zako (29 Dezember 2014)

... offensichtlich hat der Themenstarter eine alte CU320 (CU310) und KEINE CU320-2 (CU310-2)

Somit braucht er eine FW*2*.x
http://support.automation.siemens.com/CH/view/de/33124038


----------



## Tschambolaia (30 Dezember 2014)

Update auf 2.6 wurde gemacht. 
Nun kann ich auch Telegramm 111 auswählen.
Dafür erstmal Danke.

Jetzt würde ich wie gesagt nur mit dem FB284 von Siemens arbeiten, ist das denn möglich.
Ich will mich erstmal auf 4 Funktionen beschränken.

Wie gesagt wäre Super wenn mir da jemand ne Hilfestellung oder kurze Vorgehensweise in Schritten geben könnte.
Damit ich jetzt nicht ewig irgendwas versuche was dann doch gar nicht möglich ist.
Danke.


----------



## zako (30 Dezember 2014)

... zieh Dir mal Kapitel 5.2 - 5.4 rein (ein eigenes Kapitel für GSD S120 + S7-300 hat man sich hier anscheinend gespart, aber aus den andern ergibt sich das automatisch):
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jk/jk1ODM3MQAA_68034568_DL/SINAMICS_Bausteine_TIAP.pdf

Ich mach es mir auch immer erstmal einfach. Mode auf Tippen stellen, dann ein Bit zum Einschalten eines zum Tippen vorwärts und eins zum Fehler quittieren. Dann noch die beiden Adressen angeben und ich kann schon mal über die SPS lagegeregelt verfahren.


----------



## zako (1 Januar 2015)




----------



## Tschambolaia (15 Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank nochmals, für die Screenshots....

Wie schon gesagt den Baustein habe ich eigtl. soweit fertig und ich denke auch der Funktioniert, weil ja z.B. Tippen schon geht.

Ich denke deshalb das mein Starter irgendwo Fehlerhaft Parametriert ist und deswegen der Rest nicht tut :/


----------



## zako (16 Januar 2015)

... dann klappt ja die  Kommunikation.
Du siehst ja, ob die Betriebsart korrekt angesteuert wird. Beim absoluten Positonien, muss z.B. der EPos referenziert sein, bei relativen z.B. nicht.

Aber wenn Du schon so lange kämpfst, würde ich mal die Hotline kontaktieren, bzw. mal jemanden zur Untersützung vor Ort holen.


----------



## Tschambolaia (19 Januar 2015)

Servus zako, bin ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen.
Was mich grad nervt auch wenn´s nur ein Schönheitsfehler ist.
Würde gerne diesen "Veloact" also die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit auf meinem HMI ausgeben lassen (beim Tippen)...

Der Wert ist ja in RPM normiert und bei mir eine riesige Zahl die keinem was sagt.
Gibt es hier Leute aus der Industrie die diesen Wert in der Praxis schon öfter "ausgegeben" haben und was habt Ihr da so gemacht als Skalierung damit der Wert irgendwie was sinnvolles wird ? 

Danke


----------



## ChristophD (20 Januar 2015)

diese riesige Zahl ist nicht die absolute RPM sondern der unnormierte Wert bezogen auf die in p2000 eingestellte Bezugsdrehzahl wobei 4000h = 100% von p2000 bedeutet.

Du musst Dir das halt noch vernünftig umrechnen.


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2015)

ChristophD schrieb:


> diese riesige Zahl ist nicht die absolute RPM sondern der unnormierte Wert bezogen auf die in p2000 eingestellte Bezugsdrehzahl wobei 4000h = 100% von p2000 bedeutet.
> 
> Du musst Dir das halt noch vernünftig umrechnen.



@ChristophD
Weißt du zufällig auch, warum Siemens das so macht? Hat sich das historisch so ergeben oder gibt es da besondere Gründe?


----------



## ChristophD (20 Januar 2015)

Das nennt  sich ganz einfach PROFIDRIVE Spezifikation.
Dort sind diese Mechanismen festgelegt und beschrieben.
Die SINAMICS Antriebsfamilie hält sich halt sehr konsequent an diese Profil-Norm dadurch kannst du auf PLC Seite quasi universell programmieren ohne auf den darunterliegenden Antrieb Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen.
Statt also für jeden Antrieb einen speziellen Handlings FB zu schreiben und die Hersteller Telegramme zu beachten kannst du bei PROFIDRIVE auf die definierten Telegramm, deren Belegung und die definierten Parameter zugreifen.


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ChristophD
> Weißt du zufällig auch, warum Siemens das so macht? Hat sich das historisch so ergeben oder gibt es da besondere Gründe?




... man muss ja Drehzahl, Drehmoment an den Antrieb "geeignet" vorgeben können.
Und da hat sich eine Vorgabe in % einfach bewährt. 
Es gibt Antriebe (Torquemoten), die eine Bezugsdrehzahl von z.B. 30min[SUP]-1[/SUP] haben und dann wieder schnelldrehende Spindeln, die mit 80000min[SUP]-1[/SUP] drehen sollen.
Man könnte ja direkt in min[SUP]-1[/SUP] vorgeben, dann wären z.B. die Sprünge für den Torquemotor viel zu groß und für die Spindel würde ein "WORD" gar nicht reichen (es gibt Leute, die als Bezugsdrehzahl 16384min[SUP]-1 ´[/SUP]wählen, dann kann man die Drehzahl als WORD direct vorgeben). 
Ähnliches  für Drehmomente (es gibt SINAMICS- Leistungsteile, die 1,7A Ausgangsstrom können und welche von weit über 1000A). Und wenn Du dann noch Regelungsstrukturen über ein überlagerte Steuerung ziehst, dann ist die Rechnung in % einfach am geeignetsten und man hat immer eine geeingete Auflösung.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 Januar 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26711



War dat nicht so, daß E und A Bereiche in der Peripherie gleich sein mussten ? Zumindest habe ich soetwas für FB283 in Erinnerung


----------



## zako (20 Januar 2015)

... hier ist doch auch der EA- Bereich jeweils 12 Worte ab  EA-Adresse 256.

Übrigens bei S7-1500 würde man die HWID angeben.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 Januar 2015)

zako schrieb:


> ... hier ist doch auch der EA- Bereich jeweils 12 Worte ab  EA-Adresse 256.
> 
> Übrigens bei S7-1500 würde man die HWID angeben.


Ich muss die E/A Bereiche ja trotzdem korrekt anlegen. Die eine Achse ist ab 256, bei der *Y1_Vertical Axis* läuft dat auseinander
Im FB284 laufen intern möglicherweise Befehle von der Sorte *LOG_TO_GEO* ab (bzw. GEO_TO_LOG um aus der HW-ID die E/A Adr. zu bekommen), und kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen daß da was korrektes bei rauskommt wenn der E/A Bereich nicht zusammenfällt


----------



## Draco Malfoy (5 Februar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ChristophD
> Weißt du zufällig auch, warum Siemens das so macht? Hat sich das historisch so ergeben oder gibt es da besondere Gründe?



Ich bin zwar nicht Christoph D. Aber m.W. sind diese Hex Normierungen eingeführt worden, um der mathematischen Sicherheit des  Wertes wegen (= kleine oder undeutlich skalierte Werte gehen eher  verloren, als eine normierte Größe).


----------



## ChristophD (5 Februar 2015)

@Draco

siehe Post #31 und #32 dort steht die Antwort


----------

